# Best lathe question



## jdcool4 (Apr 5, 2013)

So ive been waiting and waiting for a lathe for a while now.But with getting marryed new job it keeps getting put on the back burner.I think now im gonna really start saveing,so my question is would it be better to just jump in and buy a 7x12 scince i will be able to affored that much sooner, start learning then sell and buy bigger or just buy bigger first and have to save longer who knows how long depending on what comes up.Ive been lookin a the pm 1127 vf or the pm 10x30v


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 5, 2013)

Jd read the lathe thread at the top of the tool sub fora.  lots to consider in the end your decision. 
Tin


----------



## Mainer (Apr 5, 2013)

Entirely your choice, I think. How sure are you that you want to Ruin Your Life by becoming a home machinist?   That might dictate how much you want to spend. 

How old are you? If you're getting into the realm of geezerdom like me, maybe the sooner the better. If you're 25 you have time to wait....and to develop patience. 

Personally, I tried to buy the lathe and milling machine that would serve me "forever." I bought a South Bend 10K and a Jet JVM-840, both of which are inconveniently large to move, so I wanted to go through the purchase and move and installation process only once. The idea of buying and selling later didn't appeal to me.  I guess I achieved my goal, as 35 years later I still have those machines. Even though I knew pretty well what I thought I wanted, however, if I were to do it again I would probably buy different machines. While the "buy once and be done with it" idea is appealing, I think in practice it can be difficult to predict exactly what one will want 30 years later.

I'm just rambling.... Maybe it will give you something to think about.


----------



## Sshire (Apr 5, 2013)

Each time this question comes up, so do the same answers. They're all different answers and, probably, all correct.
My thought is to get whatever your budget will allow and whatever will fit in your shop. Just get something and start making chips.
As far as the Precision Matthews machines go, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one again.
I had two issues with my mill and Matt, the owner, was amazing. He replaced the motor controller with a better one (my mill was older and had an old style controller) . No charge.
He also had a hi-lo gear (my fault; I broke it and told him so) shipped from the Weiss factory in China via 2 day air directly to me since he was out of stock. No charge. Best customer service I've ever encountered. 
Stan


----------



## jixxerbill (Apr 5, 2013)

Keep in mind that you will spend just as much on tooling as a small cheap lathe will cost.. You wont have to buy ALL the tooling at once to get started but some basic's have to be had.. I'm of the same idea as Stan, get what you can afford of decent quality and start making some chips.. You will learn so much from just using the lathe (I know I did). Then start keeping a journal of things you like and dislike about the machine.. Later on if/when you can get a better bigger lathe you will know what you want...I must admit I had absolutely no machine experience at all when I purchased my 3-in-1 machine.. Everyone told me to get a lathe and separate mill but i was hard headed.. Do I regret buying it ? No! Not at all.. It was able to do what my limited skills wanted it to do..If I had to do it over would I ? Knowing what I know now (which is still very little lol) I would NOT buy a 3-in-1 machine.. Any way I guess I'm getting off course here... Best of luck in your decision..Bill


----------



## jdcool4 (Apr 5, 2013)

Im only 25 so i have time.I know i want a lathe small enough to keep in the house. i wanna just buy the 7x 12 but looking at the reviews and fourms the information is so contrast to eachother plus the bigger pm lathes have power cross feed


----------



## ZipSnipe (Apr 5, 2013)

Get a 8x14 or the 9x20, still small enough and not to hard to move.  I like those Emco 6x20, very nice lil machines.  So is the Craftsman/Atlas 6x19

And just so ya know I have the 9x 20 and I am for the first time in 7 years getting ready to do a large part 4" diameter.  Almost everything else I have done on my lathe has been under 3" diameter and smaller.  I think smaller is better as it is easier to keep up and if need move from one place to another.

But it really depends what you plan on doing with a lathe.


----------



## jdcool4 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ive looked at the 9x20s i hurd people say its not rigged enough.But if your happy with yours i may have to reconsider them again.I plan to start out makeing little things small aluminum rims for model cars maybe some nice shift knobs or door lock knobs.Then model engines when i get tooling and skill that allows it


----------



## jdcool4 (Apr 6, 2013)

Maybe some day the Tiny Inline 4 and then really far in the future a v8


----------



## hacklordsniper (Apr 6, 2013)

I bought 3 lathes already, stepping from smaller one to bigger one. Don't do it! You will loose too much time improving the lathe and loose money on every resale. When counting i lost money on two smaller lathes for almost 1/2 of big lathe.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 6, 2013)

Like I said a lot to think about. I think many of us are where you were once.  I know I was . I was older like 37. Had been through USAF machining school. not making a lot of money . OT every week to make ends meet and a decent wage. 

I went the cheap 7 x 10  grizzly route. it was what I could afford at the time and I was not seeing affordable (to me) used machines. 

it worked I made something over 100 pen and pencil sets on it. I still use it for things.  If it was still my only lathe I would likely be frustrated. 


One day i did the math  looked at a 9x20 grizzly and the acessory list then the price of the grizzly 7x then added the cost of the same tooling to the 7x and the numbers were pretty close. 

I think most people  that start with a 7 x 10 will want to upgrade within a year. some like me will keep it it is a usable lathes and has features other do not like infinite variable speed. they are great for pen making and wood turning. you can safely use reverse. Other will sell theirs. 

Like I said lot of info in my lathe thread of things to think about. 
Tin


----------



## Wizard69 (Apr 6, 2013)

jdcool4 said:


> Im only 25 so i have time.I know i want a lathe small enough to keep in the house. i wanna just buy the 7x 12 but looking at the reviews and fourms the information is so contrast to eachother plus the bigger pm lathes have power cross feed



If you have good reason to want an easily transportable lathe then consider the smaller machines but look at all of your options.  However realize that every one of these small lathes can be a compromise.   Personally the biggest problem I have with the 7x10 or 12 lathes is the rather short center to center distances.    In many cases the lathe is simply to short for the uses the purchaser buys it for.     I'd suggest a 7x16 lathe but you should then also consider all the other small lathes available.   In the end you need to consider carefully what you expect to do and how you expect excite various processes on a lathe.  Many people are fine with a 7x10 lathe but I find a rather large fraction of people end up frustrated with the lathe and upgrade later.   This almost directly related to the center to center distances.   

The problem with upgrading later is that you end up remaking any lathe specific tooling and fixturing.  Don't underestimate how big of a setback this can be.   

I went with a 9x20 years ago and from my estimation it is the best choice at the time if you want a machine that you can move around yourself.     That is if you get much bigger you either need two people or specialized equipment to install or move the lathe around.   There is no denying that the bigger lathe gives you advantages but if you look at how quickly bigger lathes increase in shipping weight you realize they aren't exactly house lathes.    There is a far broader selection of small lathes these days so maybe the 9x20 might not be my choice if I did it again.   

One thing to consider is that many people do buy a small lathe, sometimes a Sherline or TAIG, with the full intention of supplementing it with a larger lathe later.   It is something to consider as a small lathe can be very useful for the tiny stuff sometimes done in the home.   More so everybody has to start to build their shop someplace, you just have to decide if it makes sense in your case.  

Speaking of building shop, if you are starting out do realize that you will likely need a bench grinder and a host of other tools.    This has to be factored into any purchase decision.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 6, 2013)

It comes down to what direction you want to go with this hobby.  If you want to build your own engines and learn machining by all means jump in and buy a lathe. If you just want to learn about engines and have a few you may be better off buying a couple pre-machined kits that just need paint and need to be assembles there are several out there for under $140. most are engines and a couple engines with boilers at that price. 

tooling a lathe can be expensive or not depending on what you buy. 

a hand full of cutting bits a drill chuck ,live center  and a set of drill bits will get you started. a 4 jaw chuclk is haandy and a face plate as well.  some lathes com with a stedy rest and a follow rest but htese may not be neeeded for a while. and on a 7x there is no room for a steady rest.
Tin


----------



## MachineTom (Apr 6, 2013)

When I bought my first lathe 20+ years ago, there was no internet, ebay or forums like this. For $600 an SB 9 benchtop was the trick, The guy gave me a bunch of stuff, collets, drill chuck, holder cutters etc. sold that to a guy for $750 after using it for 15 years. 

I share this because I suggest to anyone starting out buy used machines, if you don't use them much, you have little investment doing nothing, When you want something different it is an easier step to sell. An SB 9 benchtop can be carried by 2 guys anywhere, real back gear, lots of parts available, upgradeable, and likely the easiest to buy and sell, in todays market.


----------



## jdcool4 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well the lathe dosent have to be moved by one man,But it dose need to be able to be put in a house.Even if it means 3 men or takeing a engine crane inside to set it on the bench.My grauge floor is all busted up and not worthy of holding any machineary.Wish my sand rail didnt have to be in there.I already have a nice 7in bench grinder i got for free from work.a few hand tools at home tons of hand and air tools at work that i bring home when i got things i need to dnly a battery powered drill here at home all of my drills at work are air.I do look at used stuff on craigs list and on ebay.There have been 2 acra turn 9x20 lathes on ebay for 1150 but they been on there for about a year and there about the same price as a new so i dont know if its worth it but the place is only 10 min from me.I have also heard people say not to buy used tooling if you dont know what to look for or have some one that will go with you to look at it with you.


----------



## jdcool4 (May 10, 2013)

I just found a used harbor freight 12x36 lathe with most of the original accessory and cabnits for 1250.00  is it worth it and what do i check for as far as wear and any thing else


----------



## Wizard69 (May 11, 2013)

jdcool4 said:


> I just found a used harbor freight 12x36 lathe with most of the original accessory and cabnits for 1250.00  is it worth it and what do i check for as far as wear and any thing else



I'm not familiar with that specific model.    However similar lathes come in at close to half a ton, so you really need to consider the structure of your house.  If you are confident in your house then it sounds like a deal to me.  

Inspecting for wear is a bit too much to cover for me at the minute (very long night at work).   The obvious things though is to find out was does and doesn't work on the machine and what comes with it.


----------



## aonemarine (May 11, 2013)

I suggest the 9" south bend bench top lathe, I have had the 10K (same as the 9") for over 20 years and it has never failed me. Its a great size for the home shop, tooling is available, and you can do great work with it.


----------



## jdcool4 (May 11, 2013)

Something similar to this one http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/tls/3790309463.html


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 12, 2013)

looks well tooled and cheaper than a new 9x 20 has the taper attachment. steady rest follow rest ectc. the only thing is do see is a collet setup. but looks like a decent deal.
Tin


----------



## tarawa (May 15, 2013)

I have been through quite a few lathes. Started way back in the 70's with a small Craftsman/Atlas. Later I picked up a 13 x 48 Sheldon that was made in the 40's. It was a little shop worn, but I learned to work around the wear. A few years ago I lucked into a *free* Enco 14 x 40 which is a brute of a lathe.  This year I finally replaced the Sheldon with a heavier Colchester Triumph.  The things I look for in a lathe are rigidity, collet closer and quick change gearbox.  I also have purchased a 7x12 and a 9x20 for my son.
Something special about old Americal or English iron...if you can find a good one.


----------



## jdcool4 (May 16, 2013)

I dunno what a good one is the 9 in south bends pop up all the time I think there is 3 in a 3 hour radius right now


----------



## jdcool4 (May 16, 2013)

What parts should I check for wear and play


----------



## PhnxCaller (May 16, 2013)

I have the grizzly version of this lathe, in my opinion, a good quality lathe. I would check for any play in the spindle bearings. Also check the ways for significant wear by looking for rounded edges.  Look for any cracks on the compound, tool post area.  This is where most damage occurs. You might want to open the gear box Nd look for any broken gears or signs of wear. This lathe normally leaks a little bit so don't worry about that, but with that, make sure they didn't run it dry...1200 seems to be a fair price.


----------



## jdcool4 (May 17, 2013)

I talked the guy down to 950 but its got some rust I gotta go find out how bad


----------



## zoltan (May 17, 2013)

Just something to consider. In the past year I procured both a C2 7x12 mini lathe and a X2 mini mill. Had I gotten a bigger lathe I would not have been able to afford the mill. For me personally, I need both to do what I want, and for the year I only had the lathe I was constantly annoyed by projects I couldn't do because I only had a lathe. So I wouldn't get a larger lathe if it meant precluding a mill as well.

Also, while a large lathe is nice, and might be needed depending on the work's size, you can still do very good work on a 7x12. It just takes more effort and thought. I have a friend who is the machinist for the University of Vermont and he said anyone can do good work on a good machine, but a good machinist can do good work even on a bad machine. That stuck with me and I believe it to be entirely true. Both the C2 and X2 have their limitations, but you can work within them, produce good work, and have a lot of fun.


----------



## jdcool4 (May 20, 2013)

i ended up buying the used 12x36 for 900 been doing alot of cleaning on it gotta change the head stock and apron oil and get to learning how to run it and make things


----------

